# Slider demo...more to come



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

A buddy and I made this to show some of the stuff we do at our home haunt. The surface (asphalt) is not as awesome as it could be...but we get some good effects and scares with it.

And here is the video I did showing the equipment I use and how to do your own set.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice, I subscribed


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Great stuff, Cory!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's like skateboarding without the skateboard


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That would scare the hell out of me on Halloween night. And my Internal Momness wants to tell you to wear elbow padding & more padding all over..omg.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> That would scare the hell out of me on Halloween night. And my Internal Momness wants to tell you to wear elbow padding & more padding all over..omg.


I have thought about doing elbow pads...not for protection but for the different slide options...I have a set...

I may make your momness scream some more...


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Great stuff, Cory!


Thanks, Jasper...I am glad you liked it. Are you able to make the august build? Rick has asked me to bring my sliders and play...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope so. It's your transfers demo I'm really interested in.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I hope so. It's your transfers demo I'm really interested in.


I am actually going to be doing a demo on cabopatch (bondo) with building on skin ...the transfers would take a while to teach and show (and I have never actually done them the way you are *supposed* to)...it is kind of a long process and freezing is involved...

Hopefully the demo will be good anyway.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any videos of fully costumed sliders working? I have heard people talk about sliders in haunted houses, but have never been to one that had any so I am a bit confused on what makes them scary. I am just having a hard time picturing it I guess.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Do a youtube search for knotts scary farm sliders and you will get a lot. Here is one of the first ones.






and this one has a good mix of line work and sliding


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My patellas hurt now.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*pain*



debbie5 said:


> My patellas hurt now.


I find the muscles get sore, not really the knees. You feel it the next day if you are out of practice. The slide is one that isn't a slam but more of a dip that allows the momentum to carry you, if you drop you lose some of the power and length of the slide.


----------



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

I have two locations where I slide. Where I train is at home, with baby-butt smooth asphalt, which makes for some extremely fast (and sometimes sketchy) slides.

Where we scare, however, I've run into the issue of municipalities that pave their roads with cheese graters. From years of trial and error, I finally have a setup that lasted an entire 8 night season. (Bleh, we're doing 12 nights this year... I'd better exercise.)

1. Steel toed boots - I'm not sure how your method works in your situation, but I've tried plastic. They were done for in a single night. So, I switched to some $24 steel toed boots from Wal Mart. After a couple of slides on the rough asphalt, the toe leather was worn away, and I had an exposed toe cap. The boots ended up shredded at the end of the season, but the toe caps live on in my newly minted Slider Converse. Just Amazing Goop or E-6000 the toe caps onto them. With exposed steel all the way over the toes down to the soles, it makes for some amazing toe scrapes and side slides.

2. High impact knee pads are a must. I used something similar to catcher's pads my first year, and my entire lower body wouldn't move right for weeks. Last year I ran with Pro-Tec park pads with gaskets underneath for extra protection. I was gellin' like Magellan. But they will get trashed, and you can't recap them. So this year, I'm going to pony up for some Smith Scabs and a couple recaps.

3. Mr. Zogg's - Board wax your pads every 4-5 slides if you're on rough asphalt. Believe me, it helps get a few more feet out of your slides, and gives your pads a bit of a reprieve.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Deadlands said:


> Where we scare, however, I've run into the issue of municipalities that pave their roads with cheese graters. From years of trial and error, I finally have a setup that lasted an entire 8 night season. (Bleh, we're doing 12 nights this year... I'd better exercise.)
> 
> 1. Steel toed boots - I'm not sure how your method works in your situation, but I've tried plastic. They were done for in a single night. So, I switched to some $24 steel toed boots from Wal Mart. After a couple of slides on the rough asphalt, the toe leather was worn away, and I had an exposed toe cap. The boots ended up shredded at the end of the season, but the toe caps live on in my newly minted Slider Converse. Just Amazing Goop or E-6000 the toe caps onto them. With exposed steel all the way over the toes down to the soles, it makes for some amazing toe scrapes and side slides.
> 
> ...


I will have to try the Mr Zogg's...not sure if I can do reapplications during the night but the first few slides, getting that initial "HOLY CRAP" effect might be nice...

I will check out the Smith's stuff, too...thanks for the tips.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...!!
That has soooo many possibilities...I like it


----------

